# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Worse lately

## Dark Knight

Haven't been back to these forums in many years after battling significantly, but importantly with help and support making it through.Massive thanks to a few on these forums for wise words.That said, I had a very ordinary week last week (went through possible triggers with my therapist) but couldn't conclude what was different.Question - after feeling moderately good for a while (few months) has anyone dipped into low mood, struggling to get out of bed and finding it hard to be happy? I remain on medication, I have good support structures and techniques from my awesome therapist but the overwhelming feelings and thoughts were not nice and consistent.

----------


## Ironman

Welcome back!  ::): 
I call the medication "training wheels" so I can work on anxiety.

----------


## Lunaire

> Haven't been back to these forums in many years after battling significantly, but importantly with help and support making it through.Massive thanks to a few on these forums for wise words.That said, I had a very ordinary week last week (went through possible triggers with my therapist) but couldn't conclude what was different.Question - after feeling moderately good for a while (few months) has anyone dipped into low mood, struggling to get out of bed and finding it hard to be happy? I remain on medication, I have good support structures and techniques from my awesome therapist but the overwhelming feelings and thoughts were not nice and consistent.



Hope you’re doing well this week!  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

@Dark Knight
 I didn't see this till now. I hope this week is better and that you've talked to your medical team on how your feeling  :Heart:

----------

